# looking for model number or carb number



## cheapskate (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey guys, I have the belt size issue under control, now I need a new carb. Great deal on amazon for Chinese knock off but I don't know what model of engine I have.
It's a old Tecumseh. 8HP I would say early to mid eighties.
The blower model number is C950-52677
The only stamp I could find was under the starter button. 143766112 ser
Any help would be great.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

try 632334 cross referenced from 1099 L6J stamped on old carb.


----------



## cheapskate (Sep 29, 2018)

It looks like you have the same model craftsman.
Do you think its safe to say my engine is a HM80 like yours?


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Could be. Mine is an HM80 on a Craftsman 8/25 made by Murray.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

A Craftsman 143.766112 cross-references to a
Tecumseh HM80-155309L


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I changed the carb on mine a couple of weeks ago. The numbers in my above post were stamped on the old carb on the top of the casting 1099 L6J. I replaced it with a 632334 Chinese carb for about $10.00 Canadian from EBay. My Craftsman (Murray) only has two gears inside the bottom. One large and one small for the drive system. Works great and is simple.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

This is a link to the manual I use.. https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/...-snow-blower-owners-manual.html?page_number=2


----------

